# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  ПОМОГИТЕ!!! Не могу обновить конфигурацию 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерию

## rushka

Добрый день
Столкнулся с проблемой обновления конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0
*Проявление ошибки:*
После обновления при первом запуске появляется окно "Обновление версии программы", доходит до 100% и вылетает ошибка "Запуск программы невозможен: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ЕстьИспользуемыеСистемыН  логообложенияБезТарифа). Техническая информация записана в журнал регистрации."
*Что делал:*
До обновления стояла конфигурация 3.0.93.20. Вначале попробовал поставить 3.0.95.29 и, после неудачи установки откатился на архивную 93.20. На следующий день вышла новая конфигурация 3.0.96.30. Скачал, попробовал поставить - ошибка. Потом пробовал обновлять по очереди каждый вышедший релиз - результат тот же. Обновил платформу до последней - не помогло.
*Версии:*
Платформа на которой все работало 8.3.18.1208 (х64)
Новая платформа 8.3.19.1150 (х32)

Конфигурации: до обновления 3.0.93.20
Пробовал на 3.0.95.29, потом на 3.0.96.30.

Как жить дальше?!))))

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день
> Столкнулся с проблемой обновления конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0
> *Проявление ошибки:*
> После обновления при первом запуске появляется окно "Обновление версии программы", доходит до 100% и вылетает ошибка "Запуск программы невозможен: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ЕстьИспользуемыеСистемыН  логообложенияБезТарифа). Техническая информация записана в журнал регистрации."
> *Что делал:*
> До обновления стояла конфигурация 3.0.93.20. Вначале попробовал поставить 3.0.95.29 и, после неудачи установки откатился на архивную 93.20. На следующий день вышла новая конфигурация 3.0.96.30. Скачал, попробовал поставить - ошибка. Потом пробовал обновлять по очереди каждый вышедший релиз - результат тот же. Обновил платформу до последней - не помогло.
> *Версии:*
> Платформа на которой все работало 8.3.18.1208 (х64)
> Новая платформа 8.3.19.1150 (х32)
> ...


Очистка кэша, тестирование и исправление базы?

----------


## ago66

Здравствуйте, версия 2 0 66 147 не устанавливается. При запуске setap не устанавливаются файлы. В указанную папку 1с начала глючить. Платформа свежая, пробовал на двух компах.Что можно сделать?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте, версия 2 0 66 147 не устанавливается. При запуске setap не устанавливаются файлы. В указанную папку 1с начала глючить. Платформа свежая, пробовал на двух компах.Что можно сделать?


Если актуально пишите в личку

----------


## Julia95

Добрый день!
Обновляли конфигурации 1С ЗУП 8.3, установили в неправильной последовательности обновления, последнее 3.1.14.615 (т.е. шли последовательно по нумерации 3.1.13... далее 3.1.14..). Старой базы (до обновлений) нет. Как можно все исправить? Может через файл _setup1c.zip либо cf.zip?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день!
> Обновляли конфигурации 1С ЗУП 8.3, установили в неправильной последовательности обновления, последнее 3.1.14.615 (т.е. шли последовательно по нумерации 3.1.13... далее 3.1.14..). Старой базы (до обновлений) нет. Как можно все исправить? Может через файл _setup1c.zip либо cf.zip?


Если актуально пишите

----------

